# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  براي کنکور سال 98 بمانم يا نه؟

## AceTaminoPhen

*سلام دوستان ، این پستی که ارسال میکنم ، یک مقاله هست از سایت پیک سنجش ( سایت مرتبط با سازمان سنجش) ... امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه حرف های خود سازمان 
و البته تبریک به تمام دوستانی که رتبه و رشته ی دلخواهشون رو قبول شدن و آرزوی موفقیت برای دوستانی که نتیجه ای که دوست داشتن رو نگرفتن ، زندگی بدون کنکور هم جریان داره*
*         براي کنکور سال بعد بمانم يا نه؟*تاریخ ارسال : 
                              ۱۳۹۷/۰۵/۲۲         
هنگام اعلام نتايج آزمون  سراسري، يکي از مهم‌ترين دغدغه‌هاي داوطلباني که رتبۀ خوبي کسب نکرده‌اند،  اين است که آيا با توجه به رتبۀ خود ، انتخاب رشته کنند يا يک سال ديگر  مطالعه نمايند و به قول معروف پشت کنکوري بشوند.

 به نظر ما، انتخاب هر يک از  اين راه‌ها به نوبه خود صحيح است؛ اما مهم اين است که با تامل و بررسي  جوانب مختلف، انتخاب رشته شود تا داوطلب پس از يک سال، احساس پشيماني نکند و  زمان، انرژي و سرمايه‌اش به هدر نرود.

*پشت کنکوري بودن سخت است* 

 هر ساله تعداد قابل توجهي از  داوطلبان، بعد از تعطيلات نوروزي تصميم مي‌گيرند که براي کنکور سال بعد  آماده شوند و معتقدند که سال چهارم، به دليل حضور در مدرسه، زمان کافي را  براي مطالعۀ دروس پايه و سال چهارم به صورت تستي نداشته‌اند، اما سال بعد  مي‌توانند تمامِ وقت و همّ و غمّ خود را براي کنکور بگذارند. اين داوطلبان،  ماه هاي آخر منتهي به آزمون سراسري را خوب درس نمي‌خوانند و مي‌گويند بعد  از برگزاري کنکور، شروع به مطالعه خواهند کرد و يک سال فرصت براي مطالعه  خواهند داشت. عده‌اي نيز بعد از اعلام نتايج به اين نتيجه مي‌رسند که سال  گذشته خوب مطالعه نکرده‌اند و به دليل نداشتن تجربۀ کافي، شيطنت نوجواني يا  هر دليل ديگري، در حد توانايي‌هاي خود ظاهر نشده‌اند. آنها مي‌گويند وقتي  در خانه هستيم و استرس امتحان‌هاي مدرسه را نداريم، مي‌توانيم ساعات بيشتري  را صرف مطالعه کنيم و با مرور مرتب مطالب درسي و رفع نقاط ضعف خود، براي  آزمون سراسري سال آينده به طور کامل آماده شويم.

 داوطلباني که چنين ديدگاهي  دارند، بيشتر در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي هستند؛ زيرا در ساير گروه‌ها  داوطلبان مي‌توانند اگر رتبۀ مناسبي کسب نکردند، رشتۀ مورد نظر خود را در  دانشگاه پيام‌نور، دانشگاه آزاد يا دانشگاه‌هاي غيرانتفاعي دنبال کنند؛ اما  در رشته‌هاي پزشکي و پيراپزشکي، حتي در دانشگاه آزاد يا در پرديس‌هاي  خودگردان دانشگاه‌هاي دولتي، داوطلب بايد رتبۀ قابل قبولي داشته باشد تا  بتواند در اين قبيل از رشته‌ها ادامۀ تحصيل دهد.

 نکته اينجاست داوطلبي که در  حال حاضر رتبه‌اش در سهميه 30 هزار يا بيشتر شده است و مي‌خواهد به اميد  قبولي در رشته‌هاي پزشکي در آزمون سراسري سال آينده درس بخواند، چقدر بايد  مطالعه کند تا رتبۀ خود را 10 يا 15 برابر کاهش دهد؟! آيا داوطلبي که به  اميد کنکور سال آينده مانده است، مي‌داند که با چه رقابت سنگين و فشرده اي  روبروست؟!

*گفتني است که سال آينده،  داوطلبان با رقابت سنگين‌تر و فشرده‌تري مواجه هستند؛ زيرا سال آينده، دو  نوع سؤال طرح خواهد شد و سهميه داوطلباني که سال دوازدهم هستند، با  داوطلبان پشت کنکوري متفاوت خواهد بود. بدون شک، در سال آينده، سهم اصلي  پذيرش، متعلق به داوطلبان سال دوازدهم است که براي بار اول کنکور مي‌دهند، و  سهميۀ پذيرش داوطلبان پشت کنکوري محدود خواهد بود.*

 از سوي ديگر، داوطلباني که  امسال انتخاب رشته نمي‌کنند، همه به اميد قبولي در بهترين رشته‌هاي  دانشگاهي، از رفتن به دانشگاه باز مانده و يک سال ديگر را صرف مطالعۀ دروس  کرده‌اند. برخي از اين داوطلبان انگيزه بسياري دارند و با اينکه رتبه‌شان  در حد قبولي در بسياري از رشته‌هاي دانشگاهي است، به اميد کسب رتبۀ عالي و  پذيرش در رشتۀ ايده آل خود، مي‌خواهند سال آينده در آزمون سراسري شرکت  کنند. حال يک داوطلب آزمون سراسري، که حتي در بعضي از دروس امتحاني‌اش نمرۀ  منفي کسب کرده است، توان و روحيۀ رقابت با داوطلبان با انگيزه و پرتلاش  ذکر شده را  دارد يا فقط در عالم خيال فکر مي‌کند که مي‌تواند سال آينده در  رشته‌اي ايده آل که مورد استقبال بيشتر داوطلبان است، قبول شود؟

 متاسفانه در عمل مي‌بينيم که  بسياري از داوطلبان در سال دومي که کنکور مي‌دهند، رتبه‌اي بدتر از سال اول  کسب مي‌کنند. بسياري از آنها، برخلاف تصورشان، درس زيادي نمي‌خوانند؛ زيرا  پرسش‌هاي کلاسي و امتحان‌هاي مدرسه حذف شده‌ است و آنها مجبور نيستند که  به کسي پاسخگو باشند. همچنين اين افراد فکر مي‌کنند که فرصت زيادي دارند، و  براي همين، منظم و با برنامه درس نمي‌خوانند و گاه ساعات مطالعه‌شان از  دوراني که مدرسه مي‌رفتند نيز کمتر است.

 برخي از داوطلبان نيز در جلسه  برگزاري آزمون سراسري، اضطراب بيشتري را تجربه مي‌کنند؛ چون انتظار دارند  که بعد از گذشت يک سال، حتماً در رشتۀ مورد نظر خود پذيرفته شوند، و وقتي  پاسخ يک سؤال را نمي‌دانند، بسيار نگران و مضطرب مي‌شوند، و اضطراب زياد در  کم کردن دقت و فراموش کردن مطالب درسي ، نقش مهمي دارد.
 در اين ميان، برخي از مؤسسات  به ظاهر آموزشي، با تبليغات عجيب و غريب خود، داوطلبان را، با هر رتبه و  سطح دانشي، به ماندن ترغيب مي‌کنند. آنها مي‌گويند شما با هر سطح علمي، اگر  سال بعد در کلاس‌هاي ما ثبت‌نام کنيد يا کتاب‌ها و سي دي‌هاي ما را بخريد،  در دانشگاه و رشتۀ مورد نظر خود حتماً پذيرفته مي‌شويد، و در تاييد سخنشان  نيز آمارهاي ضد و نقيضي را ارايه مي‌دهند که چيزي جز دروغ نيست.
 به ياد دارم که چند سال پيش،  يکي از اين مؤسسات در تبليغات گستردۀ خود اعلام کرده بود فردي که رتبۀ پنج  رقمي داشته، با بهره گيري از مشاوره و سي‌دي‌هاي علمي مؤسسه آنها از بهمن  ماه شروع به مطالعه کرده و در رشتۀ دندانپزشکي پذيرفته شده است؛ در حالي که  فرد مورد نظر، سال بعد اصلاً مجاز به انتخاب رشته در رشته محل‌هاي روزانه و  شبانه نشده بود و در رشتۀ علم اطلاعات و دانش‌شناسي (کتابداري) دانشگاه  پيام‌نور يکي از شهرستان‌ها پذيرفته شده و رتبه اش هم از سال قبل بدتر شده  بود !!
 همچنين داوطلبي بود که بيش از  ده سال کنکور مي‌داد و هر سال به اميد پذيرفته شدن در رشتۀ ايده‌آل خود،  سراغ يکي از اين مؤسسات رفت و در نهايت نيز راضي به رفتن به رشته‌اي شد که  با ايده‌آلش فاصله‌اي بسيار داشت؛ رشته‌اي که در همان سال اولي که کنکور  مي‌داد نيز مي‌توانست پذيرفته شود !
*آنهايي که همتي بلند داشتند، موفق شدند* 
 هر چند که ما معتقديم پشت  کنکور ماندن و در رقابتي تنگاتنگ با داوطلباني با انگيزه شرکت کردن، کاري  بسيار دشوار است، اما در عمل مي‌بينيم که تعدادي از داوطلبان مي‌توانند از  پسِ اين مهم برآيند؛ افرادي که براي يک سال با يک برنامه‌ريزي دقيق مطالعه  مي‌کنند، و اگر در آزمون‌هاي آزمايشي رتبۀ خوبي کسب نکردند، نااميد  نمي‌شوند؛ افرادي که در اين يک سال، سراغ تلفن همراه، کامپيوتر، تفريح با  دوستان و گشت و گذارهاي بدون برنامه نمي‌روند، و اگر استراحت يا تفريحي نيز  دارند، کاملاً حساب شده است. اين دسته از داوطلبان، درس خواندنشان ريتم  درست و منظمي دارد؛ نه اينکه شهريور و مهر را «بکوب» درس بخوانند و بهمن  ماه خسته و دلزده باشند و بعضي از روزها يا هفته‌ها نيز نيم نگاهي نيز به  کتاب‌هاي درسي خود نيندازند.
 بيشتر اين داوطلبان، زماني که  سال چهارم بودند، با مشکلي ناخواسته روبرو شدند و رتبه‌شان، برخلاف انتظار  والدين يا آموزگارانشان، چهار رقمي شده است، و امسال با رفع مشکل مورد  نظر، يا کنار آمدن و پذيرفتن آن، با همت بيشتري درس مي‌خوانند، و در نهايت  نيز رتبه‌اي مطابق ميل خود کسب مي‌کنند. عده‌اي نيز روش درس خواندنشان  اشتباه بوده است و اکنون با کسب تجربه‌اي يکساله، مي‌دانند که چگونه بايد  مطالعه کنند و نگاه دقيق‌تري به ضعف‌هاي علمي و ناتوانايي‌هاي خود دارند.
 اما اگر صادق باشيم، احتمال  اينکه داوطلبي به خاطر ضعف علمي، رتبۀ پنج رقمي يا شش رقمي آورده باشد و طي  يک سال مطالعه بتواند رتبه‌اي دو رقمي يا سه رقمي کسب کند، بسيار کم است.
 پس بهتر است قبل از اينکه با  اطمينان بگوييم امسال انتخاب رشته نمي‌کنم و خود را براي آزمون سراسري سال  بعد آماده مي‌کنم، توانمندي‌هاي علمي و روحي خود را بسنجيم و به قول معروف،  بي‌گدار به آب نزنيم که بهره‌اي از اين يک سال نخواهيم برد.



*برخي از مؤسسات به ظاهر آموزشي، با  تبليغات عجيب و غريب خود، داوطلبان را، با هر رتبه و سطح دانشي، به ماندن  ترغيب مي‌کنند. آنها مي‌گويند شما با هر سطح علمي، اگر سال بعد در کلاس‌هاي  ما ثبت‌نام کنيد يا کتاب‌ها و سي‌دي‌هاي ما را بخريد، در دانشگاه و رشتۀ  مورد نظر خود حتماً پذيرفته مي‌شويد، و در تاييد سخنشان نيز آمارهاي ضد و  نقيضي را ارايه مي‌دهند که چيزي جز دروغ نيست

لینک خبر: براي کنکور سال بعد بمانم يا نه؟-پیک سنجش

*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:troll (10):

----------

